
Usurper – Text Based BBS RPG - TheSpiceIsLife
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRMibRr6ZUM
======
TheSpiceIsLife
Does anyone remember this game? It pops in to my head very occasionally, I
vaguely remember it being very absorbing.

Anyone know if it's possible to play these sorts of games online today?

~~~
philipkglass
I played this game a lot before I got a shell account and basically ignored
BBSes in favor of exploring the wider Internet. I recall these games on BBSes
were called "door games" but without searching I couldn't explain the
etymology.

